# Always check the background before posting pictures...



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So Dick, you've now posted 2 pictures you've found on the net whilst entering the words 'Pussy' and 'Anal Lube' into Google. Well done.

What's tomorrows picture going to be? A 'rusty sheriffs badge'? :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Like this one?










:roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Exactly! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's quite a clean sherrif's badge. ~Perhaps the owner has just had a colonic irrigation.

I prefer the term 50's tea towel holder.

And it seems like someone is coming from the same thought process...


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

The bloke in the photo can't get his hat on the right way so it's not surprising that he sometimes gets the wrong hole. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it Rebel's REAL sig pic ???


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

redTT said:


> Is it Rebel's REAL sig pic ???


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

